# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  physicists have teleported things over miles

## Simple10

I'm not making this up. A quote from Live Science in a discussion of the new movie "Jumper".

http://www.livescience.com/technolog...per-movie.html

There is one caveat though.

----------

